# Ginger sesame chicken



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/3 cup Shoyu soy sauce
2 tblsp lime juice
1 tblsp honey
2 tblsp fresh ginger, peeled and finley chopped
2 lbs chicken thighs
2 tblsp toasted sesame seeds

In a large bowl mix first 4 ingredients. Add chicken and toss. Marinate 1-2 hours, turning chicken occasionally. Place chicken skin side up on shallow pan. Bake in 375 deg oven for 45-50 mins, baste frequently with marinade. Raise heat to 425 degs and bake until chicken is browned and fork tender, about 10 mins. Serve hot or cold sprinkled with sesame seeds.


----------

